# OT: eBay Package Tracking



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

So here is a new one.

I bought four items off the same seller and paid at one time. Two of the items came quickly (in one package) while the other two are in some type of limbo (I assume in one other package).

But here's where it gets interesting...

When I look at the items in "Purchase History", there are two tracking numbers. The two items which arrived have one number while the two which have not arrived have another number.

So far, so good.

However, both packages have been marked by eBay as delivered - yet one of the tracking numbers (for the missing package) doesn't exist! So how can eBay post the item as delivered? What could they possibly be using as the indicator a package has been delivered if the tracking number is invalid?

Then it gets better. I contacted the seller via "ask a question" through another item and was told there were indeed two shipments. So I let a day or two pass and still the tracking number is invalid. Then I try to open a case so I can figure out what's going on. I fill out the info and when I hit the "submit" button, nothing happens.

Great.

Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

When you click on the phone icon, you get a pass code. Call em up and explain, might help...RM

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/helpcenter/helphub/home/


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would ask the shipper to verify the tracking number for the missing package. Sounds to me like all 4 pieces were lumped into one tracking by Ebay, and when the shipper tried to fix the issue, it wouldn't take the correct tracking number. I've have sorta the same thing happen when a buyer bought additional items after I printed the shipping label, and I couldn't remove the tracking number that Ebay postage assigned to the first item. Like I said... "Sorta".


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I had previously contacted the seller and they confirmed two packages were sent. I then asked them to verify the tracking number on the second package...after two days, no reply.

Well, I got in touch with eBay and explained the problem. They had to open up two cases since the system will not work for me. Now I have to wait 5 days (because of the weekend) for a response.

But here's the real issue. eBay has a bug (and I think I myself have found a couple of them over the years) which is showing items as delivered when the tracking number doesn't even exist. So you have to ask yourself - *what are they using to mark an item as delivered?* And I can see it now - you ask for a refund because the item was never delivered and they go into their system and come back saying 'sorry, our system shows the item as delivered".

Just my luck I used a Paypal balance to pay for this rather than my credit card. Now I can't even stop payment via my credit card should it come to that.

Joe


----------



## tgallaway (Jun 17, 2013)

I would hope the seller steps up and helps you with this issue.
there will be a tracking # on his receipt from the post office.
give ebay some time to take care of it, they are slow but they have a process to follow.

they usually side with the buyer.

Tom


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

For the second package, take the tracking number and put it in at the USPS website directly. Maybe there's a bug or because one was delivered then it marked the other items the same through eBay. The package could be actually lost as it happened to me concerning a non-eBay transaction with the business shipping me a replacement. Hopefully the eBay seller comes through as it should be insured if it was sent Priority.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I did put the tracking number directly into the USPS website and it is not found.

I'm not really worried since the missing items only cost me about $15. The three things that bug me are (1) I can't get the system to open a case for me, (2) there is no easy way (that I see) to contact the seller once the item is paid, other than opening a case and (3) the system bug that shows items as delivered when the tracking number doesn't exist.

Number 3 is the big one as that could affect your ability to claim a package was never delivered. Important if dealing with much more expensive items.

I have a question - who generates the tracking number and when is it posted to eBay? Is it posted when the seller prints out a shipping label (via eBay)? Is the shipping label printed through an eBay interface with the PO (and therefore recorded by eBay before it is scanned at the PO)?

I'm wondering whether the shipping label was printed but the package never given to the post office. This would mean eBay records the tracking number but doesn't mean the package was ever mailed.

Joe


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

this could be the problem 
http://www.aol.com/article/2014/08/...wing-mail-in-dumpster/20944177/?ncid=webmail4


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I have a question - who generates the tracking number and when is it posted to eBay? Is it posted when the seller prints out a shipping label (via eBay)? Is the shipping label printed through an eBay interface with the PO (and therefore recorded by eBay before it is scanned at the PO)?


From what I know, you can print postage at home and then that generates a number. A current eBay seller could chime in here if the number automatically gets put in there once postage is printed through PayPal/eBay/USPS at home. I am in the dark with current eBay selling.

I do know that there's a pre-ship postage tracking number given but it then has to be handed to the USPS to get in the system either by a postal worker or post office. It then has to get scanned by them and moved through the system. Your package could have possibly gotten lost at the post office and never scanned.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

When I print postage through Ebay, the tracking number automatically gets entered by Ebay, BUT since this seller shipped in 2 boxes, the tracking was most likely showing the same on all 4 items because they were paid for together. Their philosophy is if they were paid together, they ship together. Because the seller shipped the rest in a different box, their tracking number is different, and would have to be entered manually. The last time I tried doing this, Ebay wouldn't let me enter an alternative tracking number. Luckily, the buyer was a regular and gave me feedback so all was good. 

This is why I say to get the tracking number from the seller directly. It's on the receipt from USPS. Tracking no longer has that extra paper with the number on it. 

If the seller ships all items via postage purchased from the P.O., the seller has to add the tracking number himself. All it takes is one digit to be off to throw it all off, and they don't assign them in numerical order, so it has to be exact. 

When you do get a hold of the seller, remind him/her that they need to save all receipts from the P.O., even if they print postage themselves. That piece of paper is the difference between losing a case or winning it if something gets lost. It's easy to drop off boxes on the counter and avoid the line, but that paper is proof that your prepaid items were accepted at the PO, and you mailed them in good faith. I could schedule pick ups, leave the boxes at the counter, or even stick them in the mailbox (ours have a door in the back for small parcels), but I refuse to take a shortcut. We got burned once as sellers, never again!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, let me summarize. 
4 purchases paid at one time., with one (1) payment.
eBay and PayPal only require ONE (1) tracking number for the transaction.
not all items arrived.
so claim is done under "not as described".
NOTE, if a claim was opened regarding tracking and was closed in sellers favor, it is NOT possible to open another claim on the same transaction.
only ONE (1) claim per transaction is allowed and the proper claim must be opened in order for eBay/PayPal to properly discern if there, indeed, IS a case.
so, advice should be sought from professionals BEFORE taking action.
of course a friendly question to the seller can always be accomplished, even on completed transactions. merely open the purchase/transaction/listing and scroll down to the "ask a question" link.
go through the procedures and don't delete it from your SENT file.
most sellers will be happy to respond and work with a buyer who is unhappy.

aSeller who sent one complete transaction, regardless of how many purchases were involved, in multiple containers without using the proper procedure provided for them to do so is at fault.

probably the only recourse is to leave negative feedback and cite the reason(s) without being emotional. 
also remember to select ONE (1) star in each category that you can rate the seller.

reading a seller's feedback before bidding or purchasing is not always easy, or is going to have honest feedback from unhappy buyers, but it always worth a look.
sellers with tens of thousands of feedback and such a high rating aren't going to care about one negative.

sorry you haven't been made whole.

caveat emptor.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" I bought four items off the same seller and paid at one time. "

does this mean ONE (1) payment was made for FOUR (4) purchases?
or, does it mean that multiple payments were made at one time?

a look in PayPal history will reveal all.

personally I print a copy of the pertinent information from each payment using : highlight, right click on highlighted area, choosing~print, print selection only.
then I have a heard copy of each payment in front of me to review at anytime.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't use the ebay online shipping crap because I don't have a printer .
so I have to address everything by hand , 
but the post office still gives me the extra little sticker with the tracking #
on it , if I purchase tracking. and the tracking # is on the receipt too.

the ez way to get in touch with the seller is where it says 
ask a question on the auction item page that you bid on the item from ..
or sometimes you can try the email address that the payment was sent to. 
but the last one don't all ways work ...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

alpink said:


> " I bought four items off the same seller and paid at one time. "
> 
> does this mean ONE (1) payment was made for FOUR (4) purchases?
> or, does it mean that multiple payments were made at one time?


Four BIN items were added to the cart and then one payment was made for all the items. Initial contact with the seller confirmed the items were sent in two shipments. A follow-up question to check the tracking number for the second package was never answered. eBay opened a case for me on Thursday. As of today, I have heard nothing.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The problem with paying for 4 items, and printing postage via Ebay is the 4 items automatically get lumped into one tracking number. The seller doesn't have a choice. it's automatic. What I can't figure out is how he changed the tracking number at all. It wouldn't let me even add a second number, let alone change the one assigned to an item. 

If the tracking number doesn't look like it originated from the USPS, try it under Fed Ex ground and UPS. That's the only other suggestion I can think up.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The problem with paying for 4 items, and printing postage via Ebay is the 4 items automatically get lumped into one tracking number. The seller doesn't have a choice. it's automatic. What I can't figure out is how he changed the tracking number at all. It wouldn't let me even add a second number, let alone change the one assigned to an item.
> 
> If the tracking number doesn't look like it originated from the USPS, try it under Fed Ex ground and UPS. That's the only other suggestion I can think up.


The tracking number looks like a USPS number. If it was Fed Ex or UPS, I'm sure it would have arrived by now as it's been about two weeks since the first package arrived. I am disheartened the seller has not yet responded as this seems to be a full time eBay vendor, not an individual selling a few items - and a vendor I may have ordered from again. The most logical explaination seems to be they printed the label but never mailed the package.

Whatever the reason, not responding to my inquiries is unacceptable.

Joe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Lo and behold, the other two items arrived today. Just for yucks, I put the tracking number on the package into the USPS system....no record of this package at all!

Makes you wonder....

And in case you are wondering, the tracking number on the package matches that in the eBay system.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad there's a happy ending to this story... Very weird regarding the tracking info though...


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Now I am really going to go off topic.

The items I ordered were computer games - all four new and sealed. One of them seemed a little light, so I decided to open it up immediatly.

First thing I noticed was a price sticker from Best Buy on the cover - no problem as the seller may have gotten them from a Best Buy sell-off. But, when I removed the shrink wrap, I discovered the price sticker was UNDER the shinkwrap and applied directly to the software case. There was a second sticker also under the shrink wrap across the top of the DVD case - it had some type of stock/store numbers on it.

So I wrote to the seller telling him I think this was not new but some type of returned item since the price sticker was under the shrink wrap. I thought it might also be missing the manual - this is the retail version and should come with some type of manual (I think). They wrote back saying many manufacturers apply price stickers for big box stores before appling the shrink wrap and there is no printed manual for this game.

Anyone know if the shrink wrap statement is true? I can check with the game publisher about the manual.

Thanks...Joe


----------

